

Show HN: DeviceReady: Test Your Android App Across 25+ Devices - yarone
http://www.deviceready.com/test-android-apps-on-multiple-devices/

======
barrydahlberg
The idea is wonderful. I you haven't built anything yet I feel a little
deceived because the wording on the landing and invite page strongly suggests
it's already there. I also don't like the fake quote at the bottom, take the
quote marks off it if it's not real.

~~~
yarone
Sorry about that. I wanted to test the concept as if the service exists right
now.

------
nicpottier
What? Not worthy of a ShowHN, a landing page isn't enough. Would down vote if
I could.

------
yarone
Note that this is just a landing page that I threw together using Unbounce.
What do you guys think? Like Selenium + Browsershots for Android.

Everyone complains about Android fragmentation. Is this a partial solution?
Kind of a "smoke test" to see if your app has issues on a particular device?

~~~
asmithmd1
this company has been providing a similar service for 8 years:

<http://www.deviceanywhere.com/>

You can remotely use a real phone to test your app. They actually take apart
the phone and connect switches to all the buttons while capturing the screen
output.

~~~
leftnode
Yeah what would this have over Device Anywhere, which also supports BlackBerry
and Symbian plus additional carriers?

